# Water back-flow into air pump



## excal88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, as the title said water got into my air pump when I turned off the power for a moment to check connections and power outlets. I quickly turned it back on, and got the water out. I was wondering if that water damaged the air pump, cause now it seems to be making a little more noise than before. Thanks!

*Didn't have the chance to install check valves as it was a quick test to see if the air stone worked and if the pump was working. Should have put one on first >_<*


----------



## whitecloud34 (Feb 22, 2011)

excal88 said:


> Hey guys, as the title said water got into my air pump when I turned off the power for a moment to check connections and power outlets. I quickly turned it back on, and got the water out. I was wondering if that water damaged the air pump, cause now it seems to be making a little more noise than before. Thanks!
> 
> *Didn't have the chance to install check valves as it was a quick test to see if the air stone worked and if the pump was working. Should have put one on first >_<*


UGH same thing happened to me. If you don't have the check valve you're supposed to put the pump higher than the tank but the darn power cords are so short, they don't reach the power outlet :-?. I took mine apart after the water got in--unscrewed the bottom of it--and it seems okay...but I'm worried about fire hazards and such and I'm afraid to plug it back in!


----------

